# Well I've deduced that Kessie is....



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

How may you ask without DNA test?? 























My baby is LOSING HIS PEARLS!!!! 







 

I'll show you...

Lookit ma new flight feather coming in!! Plain pale yellow!









My back used to be FULL of pearls... now look!









I've got a collar of plain yellow feathers and they are filling in on ma belly










So that's my BOY! Kessie is losing his beautiful feathers and I'm taking all the pics I can. Bottom of his cage looks like a feather massacre too! I don't notice many pins coming in but he is losing feathers like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Awwww.....he's still a cutie with or without his pearls. They grow up so fast, don't they?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats ( I THINK LOL or where you wanting a girl?) 

I know when pooh lost his there was no gradual thing about it, it was I went to bed he was a cinnamon Pearl all covered in tight knit pearls. Woke up to no pearls 

OK NOT THAT FAST but that is seriously how quick it seemed


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

On the one hadn I alwasy wanted a boy so I could teach it to talk and whistle tunes... but then I thought for sure Kessie was a girl and fell in love wit the pearls. Now that's he's losing them... I'm sad. 

Everyday the cage looks like it's been attacked by a feather plucker... but he never looks thin in feathers...lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, yay! males aren't that bad. 

Are you keeping the name?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww thats too bad that the pearls are going but take it from me boy tiels are great  And just think you really got two tiels in one


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

babybreau said:


> On the one hadn I alwasy wanted a boy so I could teach it to talk and whistle tunes... but then I thought for sure Kessie was a girl and fell in love wit the pearls. Now that's he's losing them... I'm sad.
> 
> Everyday the cage looks like it's been attacked by a feather plucker... but he never looks thin in feathers...lol


hehe i know the feeling 

just sweeping up around the budgies community cage(right now has 12 in it) I could make a few pillows out of their feathers they molted out LOL on average i get at least 4 dust pans full of feathers and my dust pan is normal sized not a small hand held one


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do pearls usually turn yellow? I thought they went grey.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

I think because he is a pied pearl is why he is getting yellow feathers. My friend who bred him keeps teasing me saying "well you always wanted a lutino!" LOL

I'm sad he's losing his pearls but kinda anxious to see what he'll actually look like in the end... lol

Like Spike said... it's like I got 2 tiels in 1!!! lol


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Solace - about his name.. i dunno... I can't decide now that I know he is a boy... I'll prolly keep it tho....


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what a handsomje dude


----------

